

The Secret Life of Vector Generators (2001) - fmax30
http://www.jmargolin.com/vgens/vgens.htm

======
james_hague
If you want a more personal take on building vector games at Atari, Memories
of a Vector World (1998) is a good companion piece:

[http://www.siggraph.org/publications/newsletter/v32n2/contri...](http://www.siggraph.org/publications/newsletter/v32n2/contributions/rubin.html)

(Disclosure: I was Guest Editor of the issue of SIGGRAPH Computer Graphics
that this appeared in.)

